# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > ارزیابی نرم افزار >  قیمت نرم افزار مدیریت پست بانک

## majidbestgame

سلام خدمت همه ی اساتید محترم.
بنده یک نرم افزار واسه یک پست بانک نوشتم(به صورت سفارشی) که اطلاعات مربوط به مشترکین از قبیل شماره تلفن ، نام و نام خانوادگی و سایر مشخصات به همراه یک عکس از صاحب اشتراک را ذخیره میکند.
این برنامه تحت شبکه نوشته شده که میشه هر تعداد کلاینت بهش متصل بشن
امکانات برنامه ی سرور:
امکان افزودن بینهایت مشترک در برنامه
ذخیره ی اصلاعات مربوط به هر مشترک در پوشه ای جداگانه در ریشه ی Users
عدم ثبت مشترکی که قبلا ثبت شده است(نشان دادن خطا وقتی تکراری است)
امکان ویراش کردم مشترک هایی که قبلا آنها را ثبت کرده ایم
امکان حذف مشترکی که قبلا ثبت کرده ایم
امکان چاپ کردن مشخصات یک مشترک
امکان جستجوی سریع در بین مشترکین ثبت شده 
دریافت مشخصات مشترک جدید از هر کدام از کلاینت ها و ذخیره ی اطلاعات
بروز رسانی همه ی کلاینت ها در صورت اعمال کوچکترین تغییر
امکان ارسال پیام به همه ی کلاینت ها به صورت تکست و یا مسیج باکس
امکان تنظیم کردن پورت ها ی سرور(تغییر دادن پورت ها)
شروع شدن با Tray Icon و بسته نشدن با بستن معمولی
فعال و غیر فعال کردن دسترسی کلاینت ها با سرور

امکانات برنامه ی کلاینت:
دریافت پیام های سرور و نشان دادن در تکست باکس و یا مسیج باکس
ارسال کامل و سریع مشخصات مشترک ثبت شده ی جدید به سرور
افزودن و یا حذف کردن مشخصات مشترکین
عدم ثبت مشترکین تکراری(شماره هایی که قبلا ثبت شده اند)
امکان جستجوی سریع در بین مشترکین ثبت شده 
قابلیت تنظیم کردم پورت و آیپی مربوط به سرور برای برقرای درست اتصال
شروع با Tray Icon و عدم بسته شدن با بستن معمولی ( جهت جلو گیری از اشتباهات)
امکان برقرای و قطع ارتباط با سرور به صورت آنی

در نهایت سایز برنامه ها خیلی کمه و مشخصات مشترک در فایل هایی مربوط به ان مشترک ذخیره میشود و نیازی به هیچ برنامه ی جانبی ای ندارد
 اینم یک عکس محیط نرم افزار یکی کلاینت و دیگری سرور
از دوستان ممنون میشم نظرشان را در مورد قیمیت این نرم افزار بدونم



منتظر نطراتتونم ( ضمنا رو گرافیک برنامه هنوز کاری نکردم...بنا رو بر این بزارین که محیط برنامه زیباتر و قشنگ تر از اینه :چشمک: )

----------


## Mask

با سلام
البته این نظر شخصی منه.
این نوع برنامه ها 2 نوع قیمت داره.
از بعد زحمت و علم شما اگه قرار به قیمت گذاری باشه به نظرم از 1000،000 تا 1200،000 .
اما از لحاظ بازار و مشتری  200 تا 250.
و در کل هر چی تیغت ببره.

----------


## majidbestgame

Delphi 7 از نظرتون ممنونم. از بقیه دوستان هم میخوام که لطف کنن و نظرشون رو بگن خوشحال میشم

----------


## mansour01

راستش فکر نمی کنم بشه روی برنامه قیمت گذاشت ، همونطور که دوستمون فرمودن "هر چی تیغت ببره" !

یعنی شما اول باید ارگان هدف رو مشخص کنی ، تعداد ارگانهارو به طور تغریبی بدست بیاری ، نرم افزار فعلی مورد استفاده اونها رو آنالیز کنی و بعد !
اگر ارگان مورد هدف دولتی بود که END
اگر نبود و شرکت های خصوصی مد نظر هستن ، شما می تونی یک دمو به اونها ارسال کنی و یا شخصا اینکار رو انجام بدی . پیگیر بشی و شاید برنامه خریده شد !
البته قیمت پایه رو میشه همیشه بالاترین قیمت در مورد نرم افزار مشابه در نظر گرفت + جای چونه !

استراتژی 2 :
شما تمام موراد بالا رو در نظر بگیر ولی قبل از اون یک سایت تخصصی راه اندازی کن و دموی برنامه رو هم قرار بده .

موفق باشید

----------


## K.Mohammadreza

با سلام من فکر کنم برنامه شما تا وقتي تست نشود ارزشي ندارد البته نه توسط من يا ساير دوستان بلکه توسط تيم آزمايش برنامه تا کل خطا ها و مشکلاتش برطرف بشه و البته برنامه تون نقسهاي زادي هم داره.... در کل با اوصافي که شما کرديد فکر کنم 10 يا 20 هزارتومان به اندازه يک پروژه دانشجويي

----------


## K.Mohammadreza

با سلام من فکر کنم برنامه شما تا وقتي تست نشود ارزشي ندارد البته نه توسط من يا ساير دوستان بلکه توسط تيم آزمايش برنامه، تا کل خطا ها و مشکلاتش برطرف بشه و البته برنامه تون نقصهاي زادي هم داره.... در کل با اوصافي که شما کرديد فکر کنم 10 يا 20 هزارتومان به اندازه يک پروژه دانشجويي

----------


## K.Mohammadreza

با سلام من فکر کنم برنامه شما تا وقتي تست نشود ارزشي ندارد البته نه توسط من يا ساير دوستان بلکه توسط تيم آزمايش برنامه، تا کل خطا ها و مشکلاتش برطرف بشه و البته برنامه تون نقصهاي زيادي هم داره.... در کل با اوصافي که شما کرديد فکر کنم 10 يا 20 هزارتومان به اندازه يک پروژه دانشجويي

----------


## majidbestgame

سلام..فک کنم خیلی شاکی بودین که یه مطلبو 3 بار گفتین.... :متفکر:  :قهقهه:  :گیج: 
بعدشم...کدوم پروژه ی دانشجویی 10-20 هزارتومنی بوده... :متعجب:  :متعجب:  :متعجب: 
خدا رو شکر خریدار شما نبستین و گر نه کل برنامه نویسیو از این حرفها میرفت زیر سوال....
اگه قرار بود یک نرم افزار فقط و فقط واسه خاموش کردن کامپیوتر هم ساخته بشه به صورت سفارشی حداقل قیمتش بالای 50 تومنه... :افسرده:

----------


## hossein_h62

سلام دوست عزیز



> و البته برنامه تون نقصهاي زيادي هم داره


جناب K.Mohammadreza شما که تست نکردید برنامه ایشون رو چرا اینطوری زحمتشون رو بی ارزش میکنید؟؟!

در ضمن از لحاظ ارزیابی بشرط اصولی بودن طراحی و امکانات و عملکرد نرم افزارتون، با جناب Delphi-7 موافقم.

----------


## majidbestgame

سلام ببخشید که بازم مزاحم شدم....
نرم افزار رو هم از لحاظ کارایی و هم از لحاظ محیط ارتقا دادم....الان کارایی را که میتونه انجام بده رو مینویسم از دوستان عزیز میخوام که اینبار قیمت تقریبی خودشونو بگن...منتظرم...ممنون میشم
کارایی های نرم افزار...
1:قابلیت افزودن و یا حذف کردن مشترکین در بانک اطلاعاتی و فایل هایی جدا
2:قابلیت چاپ عکس و مشاهده قبل از ثبت کردن مشترک
3:قابلیت ذهیره کردن مشخصات کامل یک مشترک اعم از نام ، نام خانوادگی ، شماره تلفن ، تاریخ تولد ، کد ملی ، آدرس خیابان و آدرس کامل
4:دریافت اطلاعات از کلاینت به صورت کامل و صحیح. اعم از درج مشترک جدید و یا حذف یک مشترک...
5:قابلیت اتصال یافتن با هر چند تا کلاینت
6:بروز رسانی همه ی کلاینت ها در کمترین زمان ممکن...
7:قابلیت ارسال پیام به همه ی کلاینت ها و یا کلاینتی خاص به صورت متن و یا مسیج باکس
8:کنترل کردن کامل کلاینت:خاموش و روشن کردن مانیتور ، راه اندازی مجدد و خاموش کردن رایانه ، قفل و باز کردن رجیستری ، Task Manager و CMD 
9: دیدن صفحه نمایش کلاینت منتخب و توانایی ذخیره کردن به صورت یک عکس و با کیفیت بالا در صورت نیاز
10:قابلیت جستجو بر اساس شماره تلفن،نام،نام خانوادگی،آدرس خیابان و ....
11: قابلیت فیتر گذاری روی بانک اطلاعاتی جهت نشان دادن اطلاعاتی خاص
12:قابلیت تعیین رنج نمایش برای رکوردهای جدول
13:قابلیت فعال و یا غیر فعال کردن کلاینت ها برای دسترسی به سرور
14:قابلیت تنظیم نمودن پورت های ارسال و دریافت داده ها
15:قابلیت نمایش آیپی فعلی شما در شبکه
16:قابلیت گزارش گیری کامل از رکورد های بانک اطلاعاتی
17:قابلیت ویرایش رکورد های جدول و اطلاعات ثبت شده در فایل ها 
18:ثبت نکردن مشترکین تکراری(شماره های تکراری)
و ......
اینم یک سری از کاراییه که کلاینت میتونه انجام بده
ارسال و دریافت اطلاعات از قبیل درج و یا حذف مشترک
قابلیت تنظیم نمودن پوت و آیپی مناسب برای اتصال به سرور
قابلیت تلاش خودکار برای متصل شدن به سرور
قابلیت جستجو در بین شماره های ثبت شده
ثبت نکردن مشترکینی که قبلا ثبت شده اند
دریافت نمودن پیام های ارسالی از سرور
 چند تا عکس از محیط سرور و کلاینت ضمیمه کردم ببنیند نظرتونو بگید...مهمه واسم 
عکس ها رو یک کم کوچیک کردم که حجمشون بیاد پایین

----------


## majidbestgame

آقا خبری نشد....چرا؟ یعنی کسی نبود یک نظر استادانه بده....و یک قیمت واسه این نرم افزار بده...خیلی چشم انتظار موندیم ها... :ناراحت:

----------


## hossein_h62

سلام 

خسته نباشید برنامه به ظاهر خوبی هستش.
امکانات برنامه رو بتشریح گفتید، ولی چیزی که ما نمیتونیم ببینیم عملکرد برنامه شماست مخصوصا در مورد کنترل روی خطاهایی که از طریق Data Entry کاربران ناوارد پیش میاد و برنامتون باید از اونها جلوگیری کنه.
در ضمن در مورد وضعیت maintain نرم افزارتون چیزی نگفتید؟
چندین و چند فاکتور غیر از کیفیت برنامتون هم وجود داره که دوستان گفتند مثل مشتری و ...
ولی در مجموع بنظر من حدود 250 تا 300 هزار تومن ارزش داره.

----------


## majidbestgame

سلام..
ممنون بابت نظراتتون....
برنامه رو طوری نوشتم که تا حد زیادی از ورود اطلاعات نادرست  جلوگیری میکنه یعنی حتی یک کاربر ناوارد هم بتونه اطلاعات درج کنه مثلا فیلدهایی که مربوط به اعداد هستن فقط عدد
 می پذیرن و نمیشه هر چیزی درج کرد.
میشه گفت از این لحاظ مشگلی نداره....

----------


## ali_habibi1384

800.000  تا 1.000.000 قیمت مناسبی هست.

----------


## amirjalili

به نظر من این نرم افزار رو میتونی از 500 هزار تا 1 میلیون بفروشی. اما نرم افزاری نیست که بشه خیلی روش مانور داد

----------


## viper2009

آقا مجید من هم تو قیمت گذاری مشکل دارم
ولی با نظر آقای Delphi-7 موافقم و همچنین hossein_h62

یک نظر هم در مورد برنامه بدم
و این است که نگاه اولیه برای مشتری خیلی مهمه
وقتی تصاویر نرم افزارتون را دیدم خیلی از نحوه فرم سازیتون خوشم اومد ولی لیبل ها اگر چپ چین بشوند خیلی بهتر جلوه می کنه
منظورم لیبل ها در فرم مشخصات مشترک هست

----------


## majidbestgame

> یک نظر هم در مورد برنامه بدم
> و این است که نگاه اولیه برای مشتری خیلی مهمه
> وقتی تصاویر نرم افزارتون را دیدم خیلی از نحوه فرم سازیتون خوشم اومد ولی لیبل ها اگر چپ چین بشوند خیلی بهتر جلوه می کنه
> منظورم لیبل ها در فرم مشخصات مشترک هست


آقا ممنون از نظرات سازندتون....یک تغییراتی تو برنامه دادم هم از نظر شکل ظاهری هم از نظر کارایی برنامه ، ضمنا دیتا بیس برنامه رو با استفاده از اکسس درست کردم...
یک عکس از محیط نرم افزار هم هست....شاید بعدا کامل ترش کردم

----------


## viper2009

> آقا ممنون از نظرات سازندتون....یک تغییراتی تو برنامه دادم هم از نظر شکل ظاهری هم از نظر کارایی برنامه ، ضمنا دیتا بیس برنامه رو با استفاده از اکسس درست کردم...
> یک عکس از محیط نرم افزار هم هست....شاید بعدا کامل ترش کردم


آقا ماه شد
نمره ات 20 
خدایی نگاه اول خیلی مهمه حتی واسه خودمون

ضمناً همین جا از دوستان می خوام که اگر مقاله  ایی ارائه کنند که چطور رو بر روی نرم افزاری که می سازیم قیمت گذاری کنیم متشکر می شوم

همه جا کم و بیش اشاره شده که بستگی به چه چیزهایی داره ولی بصورت کلی تعرفه ایی نیامده

اگر دوستا لطف کنند و برای هر آیتمی که در نرم افزار استفاده می شه قیمتی بگذارند اونوقت خیلی از مشکلات قیمت گذاری نرم افزار حل می شه

مثل اتحادیه (البته می دونم که بستگی به قرار داد هم داره) ولی در حالت کلی باشه خیلی خوبه

----------


## majidbestgame

> خدایی نگاه اول خیلی مهمه حتی واسه خودمون
> 
> ضمناً همین جا از دوستان می خوام که اگر مقاله ایی ارائه کنند که چطور رو بر روی نرم افزاری که می سازیم قیمت گذاری کنیم متشکر می شوم
> 
> همه جا کم و بیش اشاره شده که بستگی به چه چیزهایی داره ولی بصورت کلی تعرفه ایی نیامده


سلام
به نظر من قیمت گذاری رو میشه از چندین جنبه در نظر گرفت
1: میزان وقت کاری ای که قراره برای ایجاد اون نرم افزار صرف  بشه
2: میزان دانشی که برای ایجاد اون نرم افزار لازمه
3: تعداد افرادی که میتونن کار شما رو انجام بدن (تعداد رقیب ها)
4: سطح آگاهی خریدار از مسائل برنامه نویسی
5: تعداد قسمت ها و میزان کارایی آن قسمت ها ی نرم افزار
منم که خداییش تو قیمت گذاری مشگل دارم ولی به نظر من میشه واسه یک نرم افزار از این اصل پیروی کرد(بازم میگم این نظر منه)
واسه بخش پایگاه داده تک سیستم به طور معمول میشه 30000 تومان در نظر گرفت
واسه بخش شبکه با توجه به میزان کارکرد روی شبکه ( یعنی اینکه اون نرم افزار چقدر کارش بر روی شبکه است)75-100 هزار تومان
کنترل کردن سیستم کاربر و جلوگیری از خطاهای احتمالی که ممکنه در حین کار کردن با برنامه ایجاد بشه اینم قیمتش به میزان کار شما بستگی داره
میزان دانش و تعداد رقیب ها هم که سر جاش اینم میتونی اگه رقیب زیاد بود واسه داشتن مشتری کمی قیمت رو بیاری پایین تر و گر نه میتونی قیمت پسشنهادیتون بیشتر از مقدار معمولش باشه
زیبا و کاربر پسند بودن محیط برنامه،ساده بودن به طوری هر کاربری بتونه باهاش کار کنه هم بر ارزش نرم افزار اضافه میکنه به طوری که میشه گفت اکثر خریدارن به زیبایی برنامه بیشتر از کارکرد برنامه توجه میکنن. این بخش هم به میزان کار شما و مجذوب کردن مشتری به برنامه داره

اگه دوستان نظراتشون رو بگن خوشحال میشیم تا ما هم یک چیزایی دستمون بیاد و بتونیم واسه قیمت گذاری حیثیت برنامه نویسی رو حفط کنیم :لبخند گشاده!:  :کف کرده!:

----------


## aminvand

به نظر من کلا 30 هزار تومان اونهم فقط بخاط وقتتون 
این نرم افزار آماده اش با امکانات بیشتری به صورت رایگان هست ...

----------


## ProgramerWinWeb

سلام دوست عزیز
شما باید نسبت به برنامه های موجود در بازار نگاه کنید ویه قیمت واسه نرم افزارتون بدین
نرم افزاری مثل مال شما برنامه ای در حد متوسط به بالا از نظر امکانات وکارکرد میباشد
من نرم افزار تحت شبکه کامل حسابداری تعاونی های کشور رو دیدم که یک نرم افزار فوق العاده بزرگ وپیچیده می باشد که متاسفانه اسمشو فراموش کردم قیمت 850هزار تومان میفروخت
و نرم افزار شما که در شطح پایین تری هست و کاربرد در حد متوسطی دارد به نظر من  که تا حالا در زمینه تولید نرم افزار چند نرم افزار را ارائه داده ام در حد خصوصی نه در پهنای ملی
به نظر من واسه نرم افزار شما قیمتی برابر 200 تومان خوب است 
در کشور ما همونطور که گفت دوست عزیزمون به چشم یه سی دی مثل ویندوز نگاه میکنن و حاضر نیستن به نرم افزار در مقابل زحمت کاری فرد حقوق اون ارائه بدن
خدمت دوست عزیزمون بگم که دوستمون فقط 50 تومان برق مصرف کردن دیگه شما نظر ندین وفتی چیزی سرتون نمیشه افرادی مثل شما  *aminvand* گند زدن به بازار نرم افزار ایران
امیدوارم موفق باشی دوست عزیز

----------


## kahouri

سلام دوست عزیز من خیلی علاقه دارم یک برنامه مدیریت کافی نت بنویسم.
امکان داره کمک کنید.
اگه میشه سورس برنامه رو بم بدین ممنون میشم.
sadegh_kahouri@yahoo.com
ممنون از راهنمایی هاتون

----------


## majidbestgame

> سلام دوست عزیز من خیلی علاقه دارم یک برنامه مدیریت کافی نت بنویسم.
> امکان داره کمک کنید.
> اگه میشه سورس برنامه رو بم بدین ممنون میشم.
> sadegh_kahouri@yahoo.com


سلام....به همه دوستان...خیلی وقت بود نبودم(دنبال کارای سربازی بودم....)دوست عزیز اگه میخوایی یک نرم افزار مدیریت کافینت بنویسی راه های زیادی وجود داره شما میتونید از ساده ترین حالت شروع کنید که برنامتون از یک تکست باکس و یک تامیر ساخته میشه  :بامزه: 
ولی اگه میخوایین یک برنامه مدیریت کافینت حرفه ای بدی بیرون با اسم خودت باید بیشتر تلاش کنی این نرم افزاری که من گذاشتم واسه فروش بود که هم برنامه فروشیه و هم سورس کد برنامه....اگه خواستید سورس کد برنامه رو داشته باشید با این شماره تماس بگیرید
مجید: 09385304616

----------


## sobhan5968

به نظر من هیچ وقت بخاطر بازار ارزش کار برنامه نویسی رو پائین نیارید . بعضی از همین افراد تازه کار ناوارد بودند که بازار برنامه نویسی رو خراب کردند . در امریکا دومین شغل پردامد برنامه نویسی هستش اونوقت من تعجب میکنم بعضی از دوستان میگن قیمت این سیستم زیر 50 هزار تومنه ! اونم سیستمی که تحت شبکه کار میکنه . وقتی که یک سایت با cms ها واستون طراحی میکنن با قیمت 500 هزار تومن شما چجوری رو این پروژه قیمت زیر 50 هزار تومن رو میزارید .

اگر من بخواهم رو این پروژه با اطلاعاتی که دوست عزیزمون دادند و عکسهای برنامه حداقل قیمتی که میتونم روش بزارم 800 هزارتومنه .

----------

